# BERGWERK Mercury Endurance



## carloz (6. Oktober 2003)

TAg Gemeinde,

wollte hier nun auch noch mal posten und mich für die vielen nützlichen Tipps und Infos bedanken, die mich Schlußendlich zu meinem BERGWERK führten  Danke Forum ! Weiter so !
Ich hab mein Radl hoit abgeholt und war direkt verliebt. Also wenn es nur halb so gut fährt, wie es aussieht, dann ist das das Rad meines lebens  Jetzt muss ich nur noch richtig fahrn üben 

Erfahrungsbericht mit der Magura RONIN folgt dann noch, soweit meine Kompetenzen dazu ausreichen, denn ich bin ja noch nie richtig Federgabel gefahrn. Aber das wird schon irgendwie hinhaun.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (7. Oktober 2003)

dann wirds Zeit, dass wir mal zusammen ne runde drehen! 
Jetzt so im Herbst werd ich wieder öfters um halb 10 sonntags morgens mit den Bikefreaks von Lebach fahren (abfahrt beim Strässer)
kannst dich ja auch mal blicken lassen (wenn du etwas kondition aufgebaut hast (sollte dir jetzt ja eigentlich nicht mehr schwerfallen  ))
Aber ich muss auch erst mal wieder ein bisschen fahren, die letzten Wochen bin ich kaum noch dazu gekommen.

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi chris,

ja ich muss ersma fahrn übn 
Is scho ne feine sache das Teil. Bin eben mal sonen minitrail da bei uns in Hostenbach an der Halde vorbei. Also ich muss scho sagen: Phat Gerät !
Wenns moin ned mehr regnet oder am WE, dann werd ich mal nach Werbeln in den Wald fahrn und die Strecken die ich immer lauf ma abfahrn. Muss meinen bike Compi noch dranbasteln 
Hattest du auch scho ProbZ mit vorne großem und hinten großem Kettenblatt ? Bei mir geht dann die Kedde nimmer runter. Muss ich das Rad ausbaun und Kedde manuell wieder runterheben...


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (7. Oktober 2003)

wer fährt denn hier vorne und hinten auf dem großen Blatt?  
ne ne du, das musst du dir abgewöhnen, das tötet kette und Ritzel!
wo bleibt die Kette denn hängen?

Gewöhn dir gleich ne Schalttaktik an: 
vorne das kleinste: hinten die 5 größten
vorne das größte: hinten die 5 kleinsten
vorne mitte: hinten von 3 - 8.

viel anders kann ich bei mir nicht fahren, dann läuft entweder die kette unruhig oder schleift am umwerfer.
Außerdem ist die kettenlänge normalerweise so, dass sie über die beiden großten Ritzel geht + 2 Glieder. also recht stramm.
Wenn man aber mal ein bisschen gefahren ist, gewöhnt man sich an seine Schaltung. und mit nem Tropfen Öl läufts dann immer geschmiert  

Dann nochn Tip:
wenn mal ein bisschen gefahren bist, schließ dich einer Gruppe an, dann kannst von denen Fahr- und Biketechnisch noch einiges Erfahren. außderdem mach alleine fahren lange nicht so viel Spaß wie in ner Gruppe.

In dem Sinne: nächste Woche gibts super wetter! und ich hab ferien     

MFG
chris


----------



## carloz (7. Oktober 2003)

Okay,
danke chris.
Na das sieht dann so aus: Vorne groß, hinten groß, also Kedde quer über und dann is der hintere Umwerfer so nach oben, also so stramm, dass nix mehr geht ! Das das nich gut sein kann d8e ich mir scho, aber ich bin halt aufs Radl druff, wollt halt die marta oibremsn, bin dann losgefahrm und hab halt ned aufgepasst und auf einma sah das so komisch inten aus und ich d8e nur noch: SHAYZE ! hehe, kurzer anruf bei Paul und scho war die Sache gegessn. Okay ich versuchs mir einzuprägen !

Werd mal sehn, wie weit ich diese Woche hier komm. Mein Helm is immer noch nich da von ebay 
Hab auch noch keine richigen Klamotten zum biken.
NE Regenjacke vom laufn habsch noch. Allerdings bräucht ich ne Hose und halt die Adidas Merl..dingens da, weiss nimmer wie die heissn. Dann kanns los gehn. Ich hab hoit scho drreckig ausgeschaut und hab aufgepasst wo ich rein fahr und wie schnell  Aber das gehört ja dazu *g*

So ich geh ma schlafn. Werd hoffentlich moin noch ein wenig fahrn können *froi*
Guts Nächtle !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## carloz (9. Oktober 2003)

Ahoi,

für alle, die es interessiert, hier 3 pix meines neuen Lieblings:







+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++






+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++







greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (9. Oktober 2003)

respekt, ein sehr schönes bike. fast zu schade für das aktuelle wetter  
Die neuen Magura-Gabeln gefallen mir auch gut, hab mir heut mal den neuen Katalo geholt. Meine nächste Gabel wird auch ne Magura  

Man beachte die Schaltzugführung am X0-Schaltwerk! keine große Schlaufe etc, perfekt. da kann sich shimano was abkucken  
Aber dann wird sich sram wohl rächen  

MFG
Chris


----------



## birg (9. Oktober 2003)

GLÜCKWUNSCH!
Gewicht?
MfG
Bk


----------



## carloz (9. Oktober 2003)

@birg:

danke 

Ehrlich gesagt hab i keinen Schimmer  ABer ich werds moin ma irgendwie wiegen 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## birg (10. Oktober 2003)

Laß mich raten: 10,8kg?
Gruß
Bk


----------



## Lumix (10. Oktober 2003)

...echte Hammer!!!

Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (15. Oktober 2003)

moin carloz

ich finde dein Mercury sieht sehr sehr schon aus .  Ich hätte aber dennoch einen winzigen Änderungsvorschlag - -- die Ritchey Sattelstütze in eine Thomson oder tune umtauschen . Der silberne Klemmkopf leuchtet einem so entgegen .

Willst du mit dem Teil wirklich durchn Dreck fahrn ??? Dafür würd ich lieber nen Scott oder Rotwild nehmen da isses nicht so schade drum .

Geiles Bike


----------



## ruffrider900 (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute!!!

Hab vor mir ein neues Bike zuzulegen. Also was man da von Bergwerk hört an qualität.....da kann sonst niemand mithalten. 

Wieviel habt ihr denn für eure mercurys mit welcher ausstattung gezahlt? lohnen sich die mehrkosten von nem ecco auf ein endurance?

MfG

Martin


----------



## carloz (16. Oktober 2003)

@Fettkloß: Danke für die Blumen   Ich hab jetzt aba ersma keine Kohle mehr. Alles andere muss jetzt warten und erst wenn ich 10 KG abgenommen hab wird wieder investiert 

@ruff: Mhh, also der Endurance Rahmen is ja scho a weng steifer als der Ecco und ich glaub den Ecco gibbet ja garnich mehr, oder ?
Von demher wird es den Ecco wohl als Schnäppchen irgendwo geben, denk ich.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (16. Oktober 2003)

@ carloz

Ok - das mit dem später nochma was investieren hab ich geschnallt - aber was ausser der Sattelst. willste noch verändern ? Kurbeln ??? Evtl. XTR oder was ???

Ich bekomme hoffentlich auch demnächst meinen Mercury Rahmen - Ich machs wie folgt :
Sattel Fizik Aliante grau , Stütze Thomson schwarz . Vorbau & Lenker Syntace F99/Duraflite Carbon , St.Satz Chris King schwaru , Gabel Terralogic F80X , Schalzung Sram XO & Trigger X9,Kurbeln XTR oder Race Face die neuen ?? , Bremsen Marta SL schwarz oder doch silber ?? , Laufräder Crossmax XL - oder SL ?? , Reifen Racing Ralph 2,5 , Spiegler Bremsleitungen und Nokon Schaltzüge , Screw on Griffe in grau , Flaschenhalter weis noch nicht !

10 Kg abnehmen ?????????? bist du Wahnsinnig ???? Das hat doch alles Geld gekosten !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Oktober 2003)

Uhhhh, das wird ja ein Hammerbike!


----------



## carloz (16. Oktober 2003)

@Kloß:

Mhh, kosta ? wohl a weng mehr, wie meins  Das wär mir dann doch eine Spur zuu toia...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (24. Oktober 2003)

... oder aehnlich heisst es schon in der klassischen Literatur ...

Im Moment fahre ich noch einen Katarga/Kinesis Rahmen, der mir jedoch etwas zu schwer ist. Mein Bruder hat eigentlich schon die Entscheidung fuer den Bergwerk Mercury Endurance Rahmen gefaellt, eventuell werde ich mir zur naechsten Saison ebenfalls einen solchen beschaffen - sofern die Preise stabil bleiben und Bergwerk nicht nochmals, nur weil es jetzt nach Olympia geht, die Preise kraeftig anzieht!

Mich wuerden ein paar technische Details des Rahmens interessieren, Lenk-/Sitzwinkel, Laenge des Steuerrohres, Laenge der Kettenstrebe und empfohlenes Einbaumass einer Federgabel, bei dem der angebene Lenkwinkel gueltig ist. 

Vielen Dank im voraus ...
O.


----------



## chris84 (24. Oktober 2003)

Schau mal wegen der technischen details auf der Website ( www.bergwerk-bikes.de ) vorbei. bei den Facts im Datenblatt sollten Antworten auf deine Frage stehen.
Übrigends: wer ein Leichtgewicht sucht, sollte mal zu dem Mercury SL rüberschielen. soll ein wenig leichter als das endurance sein, gibts ab 2004.

MFG
Chris


----------



## birg (24. Oktober 2003)

@ Eisenfaust:

Verweile doch, du bist so schön...

...doch nicht im Geiste einer dekadenten Ästhetik von gestern, sondern im Geiste eines modernen Designkünstlers, der Spaltung und Spannungen unserer Zeit zwischen Innen- und Außenwelt nicht überspielt, sondern den Mut hat, dem Schönen nach kritischem Ringen seinen Rang wieder zuzuweisen!


----------



## carloz (25. Oktober 2003)

Werd' ich zum Augenblicke sagen: 
*Verweile doch, du bist so schön! * 
Dann magst du mich in Fesseln schlagen, 
Dann mag die Totenglocke schallen,  
Dann bist du deines Dienstes frei, 
Die Uhr mag stehn, der Zeiger fallen, 
Es sei die Zeit für mich vorbei!


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## birg (25. Oktober 2003)

Mir wird von alledem so dumm,
als ging mir ein Mühlstein im Kopf herum...


----------



## Fettkloß (26. Oktober 2003)

moin 

habt ihr gestern alle gesoffen oder was ???

Ich hab mir gestern online ein paar sram x.9 trigger bestellt - mal sehn ob die kommen !!!!

mein größtes problem - was mach ich nur für kurbeln aufs mercury ??? die xtr sehen zwar super aus sind aber von shimano und passen von der farbe her nicht zum x.o schaltwerk !!!
race face die neuen ? aber wo kann ich mir die mal anschauen ?hat einen ne idee ?


----------



## carloz (26. Oktober 2003)

@Fettkloß:

B-soffen ? Wir waren ausnahmsweise mal nüchtern 

Was hälst vonner LX KUrbel ? Siehe mein Bild ?

Oder guggstu ma hier:

http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/technik/raceface05.htm

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (26. Oktober 2003)

@ carloz

ich finde die LX kurbeln sehen an deinem bike echt gut aus . passen gut zu dem blau vom rahmen .

ich möchte wahrscheinlich silberne dranmachen . also ich denke mal es werden race face !!???

danke für den link - aber der hat preise wie aufm mond - oder ??

z.B. schaltwerk XTR2003 125  - hab ich neulich fürs gemini gekauft - hibike 99 !!
auch bei den race face sachen is der sauteuer !!fox gabeln hat der listenpreise - hohohohohohoh - wer bei dem kauft muss millionär sein !!!


----------



## Eisenfaust (6. November 2003)

Mir wird ganz schummrig vor meinem Augenlichte ...

ich sehe, Goethes Faust ist noch nicht ganz aus der Mode gekommen  Leider verstehe ich sehr wenig von Kunst und dem, was einem Künstler im Kopfe herumgeht, wenn er seine 'Spannungen' ´damit seiner Umwelt antut, indem er gar Hässliches als Mode verkauft. Die einen muessen zum Psychologen und werden nicht selten seltsam angeschaut, andere wiederum exponieren ihre Depressionen in Form von 'Kunst' und schaffen es, eine Massenpsychose loszutreten, mit der sich Geld verdienen laesst. Mit der richtigen Wortwahl laesst sich heutzutage alles verkaufen. Zur Not luegt man sich seine Welt zurecht und macht die Not zur Tugend 

Nichtsdestotrotz, mein Katarga/Kinesis sieht in titanblau zwar recht ansehnlich aus, aber das ist nur die halbe Miete. Ein Bergwerk-Rahmen bringt meinen eher konservativ-klassischen Geist eher zum Schwingen als so manches 'Kunstprodukt' der Konkurrenz. Physikalisch nuechtern betrachtet ist der Bergwerk sicher erste Wahl ... 

Ich bin nur froh, dass Colani nicht auch MTBs kredenzt 

Gruss,
Eisenfaust


----------



## carloz (6. November 2003)

@Eisenfaust:

Oh wehh, ich glaub das führt jetzt aber ad infinitum 
Ad rem:

Hast du die gesuchten facts zum Rahmen bei Bergwerk gefunden ?
Willst du dir auch eines zulegen ?
Also ich kann von meiner Warte aus sagen, dass ich mehr, als begeistert bin 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (13. November 2003)

@carloz
Plane auch eine Anschaffung (Hardtail), Bergwerk ist mein Favorit.
Wer hat Dir das klasse Bike zusammengeschraubt und wie lange hat alles gedauert?  

Ja, mein unruhiger Geist trieb mich auf der Suche nach der "Wahrheit" durch diverse Foren. Es ist wirklich ein wunderschönes Bike. Habe mit einer netten Dame von der Bergwerk-Hotline gesprochen, die mich wieder an den Email-Kontakt verwies. Es war mir nicht so ganz klar, daß Bergwerk nicht selber an Endkunden ausliefert, ist aber fast auch besser.
In erster Linie begeistern mich nun (neben der hohen Exclusivität und Qualität von "Bergwerk") an diesem Mercury 2003 die Farbe und soweit beurteilbar die Geometrie. Insbesondere der farblich passende Kurbelsatz schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Leider bin ich aus zeitlichen Gründen und aus Gründen des unzureichenden Werkzeugequipments nicht so richtig "gewillt" selber zu bauen, zumindest nicht mit der hohen Anspruchshaltung, die ich dem fertigen Endprodukt entgegenbringe. Auch hätte ich, als ein ziemlicher Newbie im MTB Sektor, Schwierigkeiten bei der Komponentenharmonie (insbesondere bei der Suche nach einer passenden Gabel) zu befürchten. Das Problem ist für mich als "Süd-Ossi": es gibt in der gesamten Region "0" keinen einzigen autorisierten Händler (Region Leipzig-Halle-Sangerhausen(Harz))? Kann mir jemand einen empfehlen? Wie stehe ich den jetzt da bzgl. Bestellung, Probefahrt, Service? 

@AnthonyXIV
Danke für die schnelle und informative E-Mail-Antwort. Habe mich gleich hier registrieren lassen.


----------



## Fettkloß (13. November 2003)

@ nomery 

du könntest es mit wenig werkzeug und ohne händler in der nähe folgendermaßen machen :

rahmen online kaufen - größen und berechnung der größen nach bergwerkangaben im katalog oder online . für 50 öhren mehr gibts ne schöne farbauswahl !

Gabelbauhöhe ist auch angegeben .

bergwerk liefert (nach angaben von unserm toni ) alle rahmen perfect nachgearbeitet an tretleger,steuersatz& discaufnahme aus , da musst du also nix machen !!!

wenn du jetz noch einen fertigen laufradsatz wählst ist der rest ein kinderspiel - nur noch zusammenschrauben und n bisschen einstellarbeit - das wars ! was soll da passieren ?

Inbußchlüsselsatz , evt. satz maul und/oder ringschlüssel - evtl shimano oder sonstwas spezi werkzeug - etwas werkzeug zuhause zu haben schadet nie !!!!
für den steuersatzgibts von parktool günstiges ein/ausbauwerkzeug . zum einpressen der lagerschalen nehme ich 2weichholzbrettchen und ne schraubzwinge - zig mal gemacht immer super geklappt !!

machs selber - um so lieber wirst du dein bergwerk haben - du hast dann richtige muttergefühle für dein bike


----------



## Fettkloß (13. November 2003)

@ nomercy - nochwas 

onlineshop (ich hab nix mit dem laden zu tun - bin auch nur kunde ) www.charlys-bike-shop.de   - super service.

schau mal in dem fotoalbum vom fettkloß - da ist mein rahmen in ner sonderfarbe


----------



## Fettkloß (13. November 2003)

sorry - is falsch


www.charlys-bike-point.de


----------



## Nomercy (13. November 2003)

Danke für den guten Hinweis. Habe Charly's Bike-Point auch schon kontaktiert, klingt ja alles sehr gut. Einen Händler hier im Osten zu finden, habe ich mir eh' abgeschminkt. Aber vielleicht wird's ja noch mal irgendwann ...


----------



## carloz (13. November 2003)

@nomercy:

Servus und willkommen hier im Forum 
Da haste aber ne gute Wahl getroffen find ich 
Ich dachte, wenn es scho im Saarland nen BW Händler gibt, dann musses sonst in Deutschland ja in jedem Kaff einen geben...falsch ged8. naja vielleicht machste irgendwann selber einen auf ?  Wer weiß ?
Also das mit der Kurbel, da muss ich gestehen hab ich keine Schuld dran  Das war mein Händler und das war Zufall, denn das isne LX Kurbel. Schaut trotzdem schick aus.
Also wegen der Gabel: Ich wollte ne richtig steife, phaTTe Fork ham. Gewicht is eh egal bei dem bike. 
Meine erste Auswahl fiel auf RockShox Duke. Dann aber doch Marzocchi. Als ich mit  meinem Händler alles durchging erzählte er mir von den neuen MAGURA Federgabeln. Na gut, das war halt früher ROND und MAGURA hat die gekauft, is aber wurst. Er hatte ein Argument, welches mich noch mal unsicher machte, bez. der MZ Gabel. Denn er meinte, wenn fast alle Komps aus germany kommen, dann issas mit dem Kontakt und dem Service auch einfacher...
Okay dachte ich, dann halt mal ein Part ans bike das (noch) wenige haben. Also die RONIN von Magura dran. Bis auf ein Geräusch, dass mir noch keiner erklären konnte bin ich mit dem Ding voll zufrieden ! Sehr stabil und mit der Marta funzt auch alles prima.
Naja, wie gesagt: Der Rahmen ist echt ein Traum  

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, oder ich was vergessn hab vor lauter Verliebtheit   einfach fragen.

greetZ von 6.... nach 0.... 
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (16. November 2003)

Tach Leute!

Dank der Community ist es geschafft, heute ist die Bestellung meines Endurance Größe M disc-only in "Electric-Ice-Blue" (special thanx @carloz) an den weitentfernten, aber super-kooperativen "Händler meiner Wahl" (special thanx @fettkloß) rausgegangen.
Mann, bin ich gespannt. Sobald es etwas Neues gibt, melde ich mich wieder, wenn ihr wollt auch mit Beschreibung und Bild. 


Bis dennes ...

P.S.: thanx @Lumix bzgl. der Gabel und einiger Rahmendetails!


----------



## Lumix (16. November 2003)

Gute Wahl.

Glückwunsch zur Kaufentscheidung.

Peter


----------



## AnthonyXIV (17. November 2003)

@  Nomercy, 
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Entscheidung!! 
Wir hoffen alle auf Bilder in diesem Forum!

@ carloz, 
es gab schon jemanden der mir ne Mail geschrieben hat und von Deinem Bike nur so geschwärmt hat!
Kommende Saison kommt zu Beginn eine Limited Edition auf den Markt. Diese wird serienmässig die Magura Ronin haben. Deine Wahl ist also, was Rahmen und Federgabel betrifft, 1. Sahne 

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (17. November 2003)

@ carloz

jez aber schnell ne rechnung an anthony schreiben - oder darf der auf lau einfach dein bike nachbauen ???????

mindestens aber bei der auflage unter die klare pulverbeschichtung den schriftzug "carlozedition" - handsigniert !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carloz (17. November 2003)

@NoMercy: Glückwunsch ! Ich wette du wirst begeistert sein und natürlich hoffen wir alle aufn Bericht und FOTOS ! 

@Anthony: Oha, das stimmt mich fröhlich  Ich werd hoit das bike mal einer intensiven Reinigung unterziehen..es sieht nämlich aus, wie Sau, aber trotzdem immer noch sexy 

@Fettkloß:

Das letztere wäre mir lieber *lach*
Aber die Unterschrift eines MTB-Anfängers auf sonem geilen Rahmen ? Ich glaub, die lassen lieber alles so, wies isch 
Außerdem gebührt der Ruhm meinem Händler, denn schliesslich war er es, der mich auf die MAGURA Suspension Linie hinwies, sonst wär da jetzt ne Marzocchi dran 

Bald gibt es professional Fotos vom Bike. Muss da mal mit chris jetzt zu Potte kommen, damit wir endlich mal den Anthony mit pix beliefern können 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (19. November 2003)

Hallo Carloz. 

Wie gehabt. Die verbindliche Bestellung ist nach dem nötigen Komponentenfeinschliff raus & mein Geld wirkt schon ganz durchsichtig, als wäre es fast nicht mehr da. Dein Beitrag, der mich nicht nur durch das tolle Bild weiter in Richtung Mercury Endurance denken ließ, hat Meinungen, Impulse und Ideen zur Gestaltung des eigenen Aufbaus vermittelt.

Doch jetzt heißt es warten...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. November 2003)

@fettklos

Hast Du dir mal die schwarze Afterburner-Kurbel (bezahlbar) von FSA angesehen.
Die ist supersteif und sieht echt gut aus.
Ich habe sie an meinem Faunus LSD und bin top zufrieden.

Gruß


----------

